# Unitronic Stage 1+ Chip on a 2010 VW Golf 2.5l



## sniperman808 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi" I'm new to this site. I have a 2010 VW Golf 2.5l NA 5 speed. 
I was looking to install a unitronic stage 1+ chip. I talked to a local dealer 
that does the unitronic flash and he said in order for it to be done I would have to 
remove my ecu. And that it might void my warranty. So has anyone installed this chip yet? 

Thanks


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

price? 

i have unitronic now for my 24v 
and my gf just picked up a '10 golf 2.5 automatic and she wants to pep it up


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought Uni could flash load. Mailing in an ECU seems so archaic to me but they are the only ones to have cracked the MAP engines.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you dont HAVE to mail the ECU... 

they also have flash loaders, but because of the new ecu's, the falsh load process is diff... so that what they have been working on. 

some dealers around the us CAN flashload.. some cant.... 

unluckily no delaers in a 300 mile radious can flash me, yet.


----------



## sniperman808 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for writing back. Since the ECU has to be removed from the 2010 VW golf 2.5 to get flashed. Will any of you guys be taking a chance to get the unitronic flash? Knowing it could void you're factory warranty. Oh and yes I love the way this car feels now. If it was flashed it would feel even better


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

how did you remove the ecu??

can you post pics?

i'm getting tired of waiting..! so, maybe i'll ship my ecu as welll...


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

i have an 09 rabbit so there is software out for it finally??


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, 09+ 2.5 cars now have software available from Unitronic. I'm not sure how many people have purchased it, but its out there and its the only software out, too. I should call my nearest dealer and see if they can flash my car and if they have any specials.


----------



## sniperman808 (Aug 10, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> how did you remove the ecu??
> 
> can you post pics?
> 
> i'm getting tired of waiting..! so, maybe i'll ship my ecu as welll...


I'm tired of waiting too.
But I have not removed it yet. Voiding the warranty thing has me alittle worried. If it was not for voiding the warranty,I would have had my ECU flashed yesterday. But who knows I might just do it anyways.


----------



## sniperman808 (Aug 10, 2010)

sniperman808 said:


> I'm tired of waiting too.
> But I have not removed it yet. Voiding the warranty thing has me alittle worried. If it was not for voiding the warranty,I would have had my ECU flashed yesterday. But who knows I might just do it anyways.


Oh if you plan on removing your ECU here is a web site a friend at work found for me. It say it's for most VW cars.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/5875768/Volkswagen-GolfJetta-18T-and-VR6-ECU-Removal-How-to


----------

